# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  The Ultimate Man Sandwich.

## Raging Bull

Came across this on the internet today, looked too good not to share.  




> Here is what you need.
> 
>  Loaf of hard crusted Italian bread 3x Scotch fillet steaks Swiss Cheese 1 lb mushrooms, an onion and some bacon. Mustard BBQ/Tom sauce Salt & Pepper (to season)
> 
> 
> Hollow out bread. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## 7mmsaum

Wow

----------


## Toby

Seems legit.

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant RB.  I would definitely like a slice if you are making one.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fuck yea :Thumbsup:  Cheers RB Im gonna try that :36 1 8:

----------


## Raging Bull

> Brilliant RB.  I would definitely like a slice *if you are making one*.


I'm seriously considering it.

----------


## Dougie

Super hungry.....

----------


## Neckshot

O M Fucking god! im going to try that muther fu#$er i love the weights on it ,it just screams man sandwich to me

----------


## R93

Doing the Homer Simpson drool right now.

Waiting till I get back to NZ as the beef here doesnt cut it. Will be good with venny as well.

----------


## sakokid

looks a bit to much for a lean hunting machine such as myself maybe half!!! :Wink:

----------


## chrome

fuck me that looks like a good hearty sandwich
must sit like a brick in ya guts.
keen to have a go tho

----------


## redbang

Bloody sure I couldn't wait 4 hrs, sure that wasn't supposed to be 40 min ? I could just about wait that. . . .

----------


## Dougie

When you lot try it I want to see pics!!

----------


## outdoorlad

Fuck that's a wedge of goodness!

----------


## veitnamcam

Picked up some building materials on way home, gonna give this a crack tonight.

----------


## Raging Bull

> Picked up some building materials on way home, gonna give this a crack tonight.


Photos.

----------


## ebf

Hehe, hope you got some antacid as well...

----------


## veitnamcam

I will get into it once I get the kids in bed.
Went to 3 different bakerys and couldnt find a round or square loaf, gonna use Edam and blue brie cos I bloody love that stuff.
porterhouse cos I didnt get any veni out of freazer.
Wish me luck :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Bon appetite VC.  I am with you on the blue cheese.  Love the stuff.  Let us know if your arteries clog.  If they don't then I may give it a whirl myself

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bon appetite VC.  I am with you on the blue cheese.  Love the stuff.  Let us know if your arteries clog.  If they don't then I may give it a whirl myself


Ever tried a blue cheese  and cracked pepper sauce over a rare bit of beef with plenty of marbling?

----------


## Rushy

Yes I have on a thick piece of scotch fillet at a restaurant in Helensville.   Love the taste of blue cheese and can never have enough pepper on anything so was in heaven.

----------


## Spudattack

> Yes I have on a thick piece of scotch fillet at a restaurant in Helensville.   Love the taste of blue cheese and can never have enough pepper on anything so was in heaven.


+1 on the pepper! Absolutely cover everything in it! My eggs benedicts turn black after I have finished peppering them!

----------


## R93

> Picked up some building materials on way home, gonna give this a crack tonight.




Trust you to give it a whirl so soon, ya guts!

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh no there is still bacon mushrooms and onions left that wont fit in, Whatever shall i do? :Grin: 


Around 14 liters of beer should do it?

----------


## Toby

Looks allright except for the cheese, im not a cheese fan. that bacon is a good idea, bacon always makes shit better

----------


## veitnamcam

I figure the cheese is meant to hold it all together when cold and set. Also cooked the onions and mush in shitloads of butter for the same effect.
Its tomorrows smoko so I hope it turnes out ok :Have A Nice Day: 
I put a empty 22lr packet under each corner of the board just to make sure its not 5mm thick in the morning.

----------


## R93

Dont panic! I have called 111, the rescue machine is on its way. They asked what was wrong and I had to say severe bloating or catastophic heart failure. They can sort it when they get there.




Hell that looks good. I bet you eat it all in one sitting? If ya can, you should go on that show, Man Vs Food. I like the improvised weights :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

> I put a empty 22lr packet under each corner of the board just to make sure its not 5mm thick in the morning.


Thats clever.

----------


## ebf

> Around 14 liters of beer should do it?


Classic pic  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

> Classic pic


Looks like an Irish 37 course meal, 36 beers and a sandwich!

----------


## ebf

> Looks like an Irish 37 course meal, 36 beers and a sandwich!


What do you mean ? I've always been told that Guinness a fully balanced, nutritionally complete meal all on its own ....

----------


## Spudattack

> What do you mean ? I've always been told that Guinness a fully balanced, nutritionally complete meal all on its own ....


Haha fair call, when I had my pub in SA we had in Irishman regular who drank 8 pints of guinness every single night, he told me that you didn'y drink guinness, you have to bite and chew it!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Haha fair call, when I had my pub in SA we had in Irishman regular who drank 8 pints of guinness every single night, he told me that you didn'y drink guinness,* you have to bite and chew it!*


Thats just because of the cigarette butts in it :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Tui4Me

At the very least you have found a decent use for ranfurly....

----------


## Toby

> At the very least you have found a decent use for ranfurly....


Never had it but it has to be better the Tui  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:

----------


## Tui4Me

That's cold Toby...

----------


## Tui4Me

I'll wait and see if Cam has the shits at lunch time before trying this myself  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Im picking all the meat and cheese would have the opposite effect,however I might not be popular come bed time tomorrow :ORLY:

----------


## Neckshot

better than tui????? i spose youve never had that either tiger! :Psmiley: you can put beer brands up there with rifles and callibers,every man likes his shit even when he hasnt tried other stuff!!......".better than tui" wash your mouth out................with ranfurly :Grin:

----------


## Toby



----------


## veitnamcam

I have had tui but i much prefer beer any beer :Grin:  IMHO its a shit beer thats been exceptionally well marketed.

----------


## Bulltahr

Yeap, not sure how they can get away with calling it a IPA.......................... that's a very long shot.

----------


## veitnamcam

It worked! pics later im late for work :Pissed Off:

----------


## R93

Hope they cleared the toilet in anticipation of your forced visit later today?

----------


## samba

Dam thats wicked i must do i recon

----------


## leathel

What a farkin ripper of an idea.... On the must try list  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody deluxe, highly recommend giving this a go 9.5 out of 10 :Thumbsup: 

Cheers RB !

----------


## Toby

Did you eat it all in one sitting?

----------


## veitnamcam

The Irony is im not feeling to flash today so only had three bits and left the rest for my work mates and come home, I dont think there will be any left :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Righto, The cheese looks like it worked holding it together.

----------


## Rushy

Proud of you VC.  Took it on for the boys. Bloody legend!!!

----------


## EeeBees

Fantastico!!!!!  Cool idea for the maimai, walk in the hills...you would only need to pack one of those and the old billy, tea and condys...

----------


## Rushy

EeeBees pardon an old man for asking but in your lingo does condys stand for condiments as in salt and pepper, or Condies crystals or (heaven forbid) a latex birth control product? Although why you would take Condies crystals into a maimai or the hills I don't know.

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:  condensed milk, Rushy, condensed milk... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

My bad.

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mucko

hey guys heres my attempt, i had 4 homekill porter house steaks 1/2 red capsicum heaps of salt pepper and garlic 3 home kill sausages 100g or so of wild pork bacon, new zealand made olive oil. i used mild cheese instead of swiss, and a sour dough bread. thanks Shootm for the gongs they press the sandwich quite nicely :Yum: yum :Yum: yum :Yum:

----------


## Raging Bull

Disclaimer: I may of started this thread, but I take no responsibility for any consequences (health or other) resulting from eating such a large chunk of goodness. 

Good efforts gents!

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice one Mucko :Thumbsup:  For a minuite there I thought you cooked that in my kitchen! then I noticed the aluminium windows :Grin: 

They are pretty dam good ay and would make great hill food,like bacon an egg pie :Wink:

----------


## Toby

That's pretty fat, I wouldn't fit it in my mouth. looks nice though

----------


## Neckshot

Second best use for biz plate mucko!

----------


## Rushy

> hey guys heres my attempt, i had 4 homekill porter house steaks 1/2 red capsicum heaps of salt pepper and garlic 3 home kill sausages 100g or so of wild pork bacon, new zealand made olive oil. i used mild cheese instead of swiss, and a sour dough bread.Attachment 4025Attachment 4026Attachment 4027Attachment 4028Attachment 4029Attachment 4030Attachment 4031Attachment 4032Attachment 4033Attachment 4034Attachment 4035Attachment 4036Attachment 4037Attachment 4038 thanks Shootm for the gongs they press the sandwich quite nicelyyumyum


We are only a couple of hundred K's away Mucko.  You could of sent out an invite to Dean and I to help you with that.

----------


## Bulltahr

both look primo! I might do one and drop a few eggs into the mix also just in case the bacon is lean....... don't want soft wimpy arteries now do we!

----------


## EeeBees

You cannot have soft wimpy arteries and expect to carry the venison/chamois/thar/and any other unsuspecting critter home...

Mucko, your version looks delicious too...wicked nosh...

----------


## Bill999

there are some days that you come across something life changing. 

This is one of those days

----------


## mucko

> We are only a couple of hundred K's away Mucko.  You could of sent out an invite to Dean and I to help you with that.


Mate it was all gone with in 12 hours mostly my effort, it was bloody good. i have some venison and pork at the homekill turning in to salami that is going in the next one. might do a couple for the forum hunt in fish weekend.

----------


## Rushy

That would be cool Mucko.

----------

